# What is your horse's lineage??



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

My boy ran for a long time, so he definitely did what he was bred to do (he's not a sprinter, he's a stayer!). He has some famous names in there, but a lot of understated (but still good) names as well.

Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few of mine.

Hickorysamazinggrace Quarter Horse

With Thanks Quarter Horse

Poco Queen May Quarter Horse

Diamond Toa Te Quarter Horse


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

These are my current two
Playboy Gay Doc Quarter Horse
Zena N Sage Quarter Horse


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> My boy ran for a long time, so he definitely did what he was bred to do (he's not a sprinter, he's a stayer!). He has some famous names in there, but a lot of understated (but still good) names as well.
> 
> Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking


95 starts?! Holy crap. :shock:


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my boy's pedigree...He's got a few good names in there, and the next generation off the paper has a bunch of War Admiral in it. 










HeartMyOTTB...My horse has quite a bit of the same blood as yours does!


----------



## shadowanne (Jan 7, 2010)

My registered Appaloosa mare is also 1/2 Thoroughbred. I don't know many famous horses, but she does have War Admiral (6 gens back) who is the sire of Admiral Drake which is on the sheet.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> 95 starts?! Holy crap. :shock:


Haha, yes! and he turns 12 on the 27th! He has 21 wins, 12 places and 12 shows, and earned a little over 250k. I bought him for a whopping 600 dollars. If his trainer would have been smart, he could have made him some real money as a dressage prospect.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

My boy has some pretty great sires in there

Poco Pine is his great Grandsire
AQHA# 44523








#1300
H-135, P-17
AQHA Champion
Superior Halter
ROM Arena
NCHA $776.11
Points: 10- Western Pleasure,7- Cutting
2nd All-Time leading sire of AQHA Champions(36)

Poco Bueno








100% Foundation 
H-37.0/P-8.0 
AQHA Champion/ROM Arena/Hall of Fame 
Sire of AQHA Chs/ROM Arena/Pro.Dghts/etc. 
HERDA Carrier 
He was grand champion stallion at Denvers National Western Stock Show, the Southwestern Exposition and Fat Stock Show in Fort Worth, State Fair of Texas in Dallas and the American Royal Livestock Show in Kansas City. As a 4-year-old, in 1948, Poco Bueno started his performance career as a cutting horse, and his amazing ability helped him to quickly acquire an impressive record - and a legion of fans. He was the first quarter horse to be insured for $100,000.00.

King
100%fnd 
AQHA Hall of Fame 
Died 1958 
A L.M. Gdsire ROM Race, A Leading sire/Maternal G.Sire AQHA CHs. & ROM Arena 
Sire Of 2 AQHA HofF: Poco Bueno & Royal King 
658 foals, 218 performers from 23 crops. 35 race starters, 17 winners, 44 wins, 12 ROM/183 show performers, 104 hlt.pt. (1,088 pts); 107 perf.pt.-earners (2,061 pts) 
147 total pt-earners with a total of 3,149 points All Divisions combined.

Three Bars
28-12-3-1, $20,840. 
Won: Speed Handicap 
The leading sire of racing Quarter Horses for many years. American Quarter Horse Hall of Fame 1989. Died April 6, 1968. 
Three Bars was the sire of 29 AQHA Champions, 4 AQHA Supreme Champions, 317 Racing Register of Merit earners, and his foals earned more than $3 million.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> Here are a few of mine.
> 
> Hickorysamazinggrace Quarter Horse
> 
> ...


 
Nice lineage.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is my baby.

Just a Top Vantage Quarter Horse


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Here are my mares

Bb Coastalong Woody Quarter Horse 

Lanky Night Jana Paint


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright... first I have to say... HEARTMYOTTB.... There is a great book written about Storm Cat. I read it once. He has the highest stud fee of 500,000. lol. 
Now for my horses pedigrees: All are linebred Appaloosas.
TY:
La Storm Appaloosa

Roxy:
L a Malibu Maui Appaloosa

Thor:
Imheirrisistibletoo Appaloosa


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's Cisco's


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I only have 2 standard sized horses that are registered.

Pokey: Jake Fajita Quarter Horse
His lines are okay but nothing really outstanding except Lena Fajita

Flash: Dandy Flash Dancer Quarter Horse
Very well bred and sought after lines in his day. He even has a few offspring of his own running around somewhere.

The only other horse I have that I have any idea of his lineage is Rafe. His daddy is King Fritz/Doc Quixote bred.
King Fritz Quarter Horse
Doc Quixote Quarter Horse
So I hope he ends up with just a touch of cow savvy. LOL. Though he may be too big to be fast enough.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is Aidan's. Have to wait to get the Filly's paperwork.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I put my horse's details on The Sport Horse Breed Database










Red Star II is a son of Magic Red (Red Rum's grandsire) and Judy O'Grady is a daughter of Man O'War


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is Buzz's
My One And Only Dutch Warmblood

He's got a pretty impressive lineage. King and Traveler on his dam's side, Rolls Royce and Romulus on his sire's side.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Nice lineage.



Thanks. Have worked hard over the past 15 years to get where I am. Now is the fun time.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

nrhareiner i love your horses pedigrees. Here is my mares (that i sold) pedigree, nothing fancy just foundation/cow

Usher Duchess Quarter Horse


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

My guy is ASHXTB. 
Horses of significance on his ASH side:

Bruce 
bobbie bruce
Abbey

On his TB side:

Biscay
Star kingdom
Hyperion
Carbine
Papyrus
The Tetrarch
Nearco
Pharos

And a bunch of others i cant be bothered looking into. I think i went a bit overboard..


http://www.pedigreequery.com/photos/index.php?query_type=horse&search_bar=horse&horse=PHAROS&g=5&t=


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm well my horse comes from two other horses, thats all I got.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi (Thoroughbred): Her sire is Kiri's Clown who won the Sword Dancer Stakes 95. Her grandsire is Foolish Pleasure. The grandsire on the dam's side is Red Ransom who's sire is Roberto. She's also got Damascus, What a Pleasure, Bold Ruler, Hail to Reason, Nearctic, Nashua, Sword Dancer, Turn-To, Never Bend (descendent is Never Bend Better, who is an amazing event sire as well), Tourbillon, and Nasrullah. Her most prominent bloodline is probably that of Roberto who is an excellent producer of eventers.

Overall she's got great bloodlines. Here's her full pedigree : Nancy Drew Thoroughbred

Uma:her grandsire is a full shire named Thorndown Door T Geronimo who was (I guess) pretty prominent in the Shire community. But that's all I know about her Shire lineage. Her grandsire on her dam's side (who was full TB) is Harry's Cary. She's got Nashua and Nasrullah back there as well as War Relic (by Man O'War who is by Fair Play) and Princequillo. 

she is 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire aka an American Warmblood

here's her full pedigree: Javah American Warmblood

Ginisee (Thoroughbred): She is sired by Quick Style who is by To The Quick. Her great grandsire is Raise a Native by Native Dancer. She's also got Cornish Prince and Princequillo as well as Bold Ruler, Sea Chimes, Nasrullah, and Nearco. 

Interestingly enough, all of her sisters and brothers are named after wines and spirits. Ginisee is a brand of German beer and her brothers include Budwiser, Coors, and others. One qualified for a national showjumping title but I'm not sure in what country.

All of them are chestnut while Ginisee is the only dark bay/fading black 

here's her full pedigree: Ginisee Horse Pedigree


yeah, I know... novel. But I basically copied/pasted from another thread... and I'm very proud of my girl's lineage


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Alright... first I have to say... HEARTMYOTTB.... There is a great book written about Storm Cat. I read it once. He has the highest stud fee of 500,000. lol.


I will have to read that! I read the book, "The Horse Built by God" which was the "untold story" of Secretariat. You will have to check that out!!

I am so glad people are enjoying this thread! We have some super horses out there with amazing backgrounds. I haven't be on in a while and I am loving the response, keep it up!!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here are my two girls. The first is my TB mare I sold a few years ago. Was trained to race, but never actually hit the track, not exactly sure why, though she does have unexplained barbed wire scars on her legs. She had awesome lines, and I was unfortunately once offered $20k for her by someone wanting to breed TBs, but declined the offer cause I still wanted her. Should have taken them up on it lol. 
Lady Diamondo Thoroughbred
And the second is my Arabian mare Saphira, who also has good lines from what I know, and from what I've been told. Some good sport horse type Arabs in her lines. 
Alada Dreme Vs Arabian


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

HeartMyOTTB said:


> I will have to read that! I read the book, "The Horse Built by God" which was the "untold story" of Secretariat. You will have to check that out!!


Alright. I will have to do that. I can also suggest three more race horse stories that are great... Funny Cide Seabiscut, and Ruffian. Funny Cide is just a great read about a bunch of child hood friends and how they came to own a famous race horse. Seabiscut... the book is a million times better than the movie. Ruffian is my all time favorite story, An underdog filly with bad legs... I will warn you.... its a sad story. But a great one. lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ruffian was a really great book. So was Seabiscuit (the one I read was really old - I think by walter farley maybe?). I also read a book about Man O' War, which I think was titled just that. It was really good too. I haven't read the one about Secretariat yet.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Stillstandin said:


> These are my current two
> Playboy Gay Doc Quarter Horse
> Zena N Sage Quarter Horse


The first horse has an...interesting name. My horse was named "Fluffy" before I got her


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my mare Bella's lineage... I bought her when I was 7 for $550, and that included all her tack, brushes, buckets, bag of grain and a bail of hay! I still have her and wouldn't sell her for all the money in the world

Lubilla Inchalla Arabian

Then this was her filly... She excels in so many things including Dressage and Barrel Racing!

All American Beauty Arabian


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is Lacey's dad. I have no idea who or what her mom was (I'm next to positive her mom was a Polish Arab because Lacey is so Polish-y but I could be wrong) so I can't see the whole picture. =(

Anyway, I've been told that her dad was bred pretty nicely. Not completely WOW but reasonable. 
My favorites out of Lacey's dad's side are Comet and Witraz. Comet and Lacey are pretty much twins which I find super cute. They are the same color and he was known for siring horses with "difficult" temperaments and an awesome trot, which is basically Lacey. haha 
Witraz is just neat. I like how he's not really the "beautiful" type of Arab, yet he's really famous. He looks like he could do a good days work. 

Here's Comet (he's obviously more muscular and stuff becuase he was way way younger than Lacey but still) and then a really old picture of Lacey so you can see the similarity:





















And here's the link to her dad's complete pedigree:

Ammunition Arabian


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Rowan is by Rotspon, who is by Rubenstein I. Rotspon
He is out of a mare by Come Back II, out of a Leandro mare. Come Back II
Relevant names in his pedigree:
Landgraf I
Montevideo
Voltaire
Cor be la Bryere
Absatz
Argentan
Pik Bube
and of course Ladykiller xx

Our other horse is by Samber Decadent Art (Horse Breed: Dutch Warmblood / Jet Black and White Pinto Stallion) - Sired by Samber, brother to Art Deco - Competing Dressage – Horse Breeding Opportunity , and a half brother to Art Deco Silverwood Farm's Stallions : : : Art Deco . The mare's side is much less impressive.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

my gelding(actual pics to come later) 
Tiny Chex Bar, registered APHA:
Man O' War
Leo ( a few times)
Poco Bueno( a few times)
Q Ton Pepsi(a few times)
Lightening Bar
Sonny Dee Bar
Three Bars(a few times)
And wayyyyyyy back.... The Godolphin Arabian !

Pretty good pedigree I think! none of his paint sire.dam names really stand out to me, but he is solid colored paint. I traced him back to 1663, but all that arab and thoroughbred is bred outa him now. He is stocky and sweet, haha.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my mare's

Thunderwood Athena American Warmblood


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Illustrious Kiss Horse Pedigree

Here's my boy's. 

OP, I love your horse's racing name..."Am I there yet?" That's too funny.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is my paint gelding's linage.

Chili Man
Chili Man Paint


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

Free 5 Cross Pedigree Report theres mine


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

My horse's sire is Starman SL
Quarter Horse Directory - Starman SL

His grandfather is Artful Move:
Artful Move, Hunter Under Saddle, Stallion, Leading Sire, World Champion, Horses For Sale, Rick Cecil, Artful Move

He was bred to be a "world champion" hunter undersaddle horse... Obviously did not happen. He's 100% hunter over fences


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here's my big boy:









my colt's registration hasn't come through yet so i can't post him atm.


----------



## dannyboy834 (Feb 26, 2011)

My gelding's pedigree:
Free 5 Cross Pedigree Report

My mare's pedigree:
Free 5 Cross Pedigree Report


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is Abby's. Eh.. I can't find much on most of the horses. She does have War Admiral back from the Paint side. 

Just Passin Bayou Paint



Cowgirl140ty said:


> Alright. I will have to do that. I can also suggest three more race horse stories that are great... Funny Cide Seabiscut, and Ruffian. Funny Cide is just a great read about a bunch of child hood friends and how they came to own a famous race horse. Seabiscut... the book is a million times better than the movie. Ruffian is my all time favorite story, An underdog filly with bad legs... I will warn you.... its a sad story. But a great one. lol.


I second the Seabiscuit one. The one by Laura Hillenbrand anyway. It's the one the movie was based on. SOO much better than that movie. I think the movie was made by Disney so they cut out the majority of the guts and gore associated with horse racing. The book gets fairly gorey once or twice. I haven't read it in a long time.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Notable horses is Dulcinea's pedigree:
Donnerhall 
Donnerwetter
Pik Koenig
Graphit
Gotthard
Native Dancer

In Wyndemere's:
Art Deco
Rapid Bar
Guderian
Gotthard
Man O' War
Weiler


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Rowan is by Rotspon, who is by Rubenstein I. Rotspon
> He is out of a mare by Come Back II, out of a Leandro mare. Come Back II
> Relevant names in his pedigree:
> Landgraf I
> ...


I am in LOVE witht the Rubinstein line. If I can convince my dad to breed Dulcinea when she gets older it'll probably be to one of his sons or grandsons


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Maxs Midnight Moon Paint <--- Dallas. I love his lines. Blue Max and Jetalito. Plus a few more <333

Unfortunately Shaymus is a mutt, we have no clue where he came from. He's just our good boy.


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

My girl isn't registered yet but she's got some pretty good lines, She's by Colonel Goldust and out of Two Eyed Julep. Here's their pedigrees:
Colonel Goldust Quarter Horse
Two Eyed Julep Quarter Horse

As far as I know she's got Two Eyed Jack, Joe Hancock, Colonel Freckles, Three Bars, and I just found Poco Bueno on her sire's side.

Here's a pic of her:








Here's one of her dam,Two Eyed Julep,awful pic but its the most current, she's on the left:








Her Grandsire, Mr. Superstition:









Got to meet her dam, sire and grandsire


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

*My gelding http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/papa+hickory+doc*

*my mare http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nu+kinda+nic*


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's my bunch. Nothing like not sticking to one breed. I'm kinda all over the place. 

Zafir Ibn Rashad, 12yr. old Egypt. Arabian Gelding
Zafir Ibn Rashad Arabian

Dandy's Lil Jewel, 8yr. Appendix Quarterhorse Mare
Dandys Lil Jewel Quarter Horse

Darling Roberto, 3yr. old Morgan/TB cross
Darling Roberto Other


----------

